# My treat on the way home today...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Having just left work, battling through the traffic to get to Doggy Daycare to collect my girlies and feeling so fed up with the world, I received this lovely picture. A sneaky peak of my girls waiting patiently to be collected.. Made my journey in rush hour much better!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely  
Isn't it nice that they have each other... 
Lola's fur looks a little thicker now, can't wait to see some fluffy curls growing back.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So so so cute!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely
> Isn't it nice that they have each other...
> Lola's fur looks a little thicker now, can't wait to see some fluffy curls growing back.


So lovely to know they've got each other Marzi. They LOVE daycare too which is great! Lovely to see them so excited to go in the mornings (twice per week). 

Lola's coat is looking like crushed velvet now and quite tufty!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> So so so cute!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I know!!

Do you see the look on Lola's face  and Nina giving a cheeky glance


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

They look very relaxed!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like you have caught Lola at the exact moment she realised you were there before she jumped up!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

* I mean Nina, not nola x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

** aghhhhh ..... Lola!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So so cute, what a cheeky look Nina is giving!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> * I mean Nina, not nola x


My neighbour calls them Nola!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Multi-tasking fail!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That pic is just fab and captures their characters perfectly! Honey sometimes gives that 'Nina look' when a really enticing treat is about to be offered! x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Those faces could make anyday make a turn for the better. Beautiful


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

cute babies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe hat is a sweet surprise


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Those beautiful girls are definitely worth hurrying home to! I can't wait to see Lola's coat all grown in again. My Scooby looks just like her, but his coat hasn't gotten any fluffier. He's very smooth & short coated. I'm hoping it will thicken up and maybe grow the older he gets. If not, that's ok, my little smooth coated fella is as perfect as they come (proud mama)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ruth, that is a lovely picture, so sweet of them (her?) to send it to you as well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Dawn, her.. We get lots of updates. She also has a FB page that gets updated too (except I'm not on FB) so I get a text or email!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely picture and so lovely of her to send it to you.... A lovely prelude to your greeting.x


----------

